# أرجو المساعدة السريعة لو سمحتو بخصوص شحن بطارية السيارة



## Hassano1985 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم جميعا بعد الغياب والتحيات للاستاذ ماجد والدكتور حسين
أما بخصوص سؤالي هل يمكن شحن بطارية السيارة 12 فولط /80أمبير بواسطة بور الكمبيوتر
علما بأن ال Power supply تعطي الخرج التالي
DC Output +3.3v /25A
+12V/16A
-12V/1A
+5V/40A
-5V/-0
+5Vsb/3A
والأرضي GND 
أنا جربت وصل +12Vو GND مع البطارية وعن طريق الافو وجدت التيار 0.2A
ولكن عند وصل+12 و -12 مع البطارية وجدت التيار 6 أمبير ولكن انضرب البور
هل يمكن التعديل على البور الجديدة أو الاستفادة منها لهذا الغرض بدون ما تتلف؟وماهي الطريقة ان أمكن؟
وشكرا جزيلا سلف :12:*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 ديسمبر 2012)

المشكلة أن البطارية عند تمام الشحن تكون 13.7 فولت لذا يجب أن يكون الشتحن أعلى جهدا من هذا
أمامك حلين
الأول بدون فك للوحدة وهى أن تقرأ التيار على خط -12 فولت وهو كما ذكرت 1 أمبير إذن لن تشحن بأكثر من هذا ثم تضع مقاومة توالى للحد من التيار لهذه القيمة فقط
الثانى تفك الوحدة و تقرأ المتكاملة المستخدمة لتثبيت الخرج، هى واحدة من ثلاث
انزل الداتا شيت لها ستجد لها دوائر فيها، هذه الدوائر تبين لك مع الشرح المذكور فى الداتا شيت أى الأطراف مسؤول عن تحديد جهد الخرج

ستجد مقاومة من + 5 فولت لهذا الطرف و أخرى للأرضى (غالبا و قد تتنوع قليلا بعض الوحدات)
ضع على التوالتى مع المقاومة من +5فولت لهذا الطرف مقاومة متغيرة و اضبط منها ستجد الخروج كلها تغيرت
اضبط على الجهد المطلوب


----------



## د حسين (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا بالسيد حسانو وشكرا للمهندس ماجد
اخي العزيز ان الباوارسبلاي الخاصة باجهزة الكمبيوتر أحد مخرجاتها 12فولط وهو اللون الأصفر وهذا الفولط منظم بشكل دقيق على 12.0 فولط ومن أجل شحن البطارية يجب ان تقدم لها فولط أعلى من 14 فولط ويبدو انك تلجأ للباورسبلاي بسبب رخص ثمنها وإلا يوجد بالاسواق شواحن متخصصة ومناسبة ..
ورغم ذلك وكما ذكر المهندس ماجد يمكن فتح الباور وتتبع السلك الأصفر لتصل الى دارة منظم الجهد الخاص ب 12 فولط ( وما حصل معك بين +12و-12 فولط انك قدمت للبطارية 24 فولط وبالتالي تم سحب شدة امبير عالية أكثر مماذكرت ادى لتعطل الباور وربما يعطل البطارية وقد يؤدي لانفجارها .. فالحذر ثم الحذر
اما ماذكره المهندس ماجد عن الرقم 13.7 فولط فهو صحيح في حالة الشحن ستاند باي ولكنه ليس الشحن التام حيث ان هذا الفولط يشحن فقط بحدود 60% اما الشحن التام فهو 14.5 فولط والأفضل 14.2 فولط وهنا اريد ان اوضح للجميع طريقتين لاستثمار البطاريات الرصاصية الأسيدية المعروفة :
1- طريقة الاستثمار standby ستاندباي وتستعمل في وحدات عدم الانقطاع يو بي اس والبطارية في معظم الأوقات تتلقى الشحن وفقط نسحب منها الطاقة عند الطوارئ لفترة قصيرة .. في هذه الحالة يكفي الشحن الى 13.7 فولط وهذا يحافظ على عمر طويل جدا للبطارية .
2- طريقة الاستثمار cycle سايكل اي دورات عمل وتستعمل حين نريد نقل الطاقة بالبطاريات لأماكن عمل لاتتوفر فيها تيار المدينة وهنا نشحن البطارية الى 14.5 فولط ونوقف الشحن ونرفع البطارية عن الشاحن ونرسلها للاستهلاك ويمكن ان نفرغها حتى 10 فولط ثم نعيدها للشحن وهكذا ... وهذه الطريقة تقصر من عمر البطارية الى عدد محدود من الدورات تحدده الشركة الصانعة وتتميز البطاريات به .. ولايجوز ابقاء البطارية على الشاحن فوق 14 فولط لفترات طويلة لأن ذلك يؤدي لتبخر السائل وارتفاع الحرارة وتخريب البطارية .
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## Hassano1985 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ ماجد والدكتورحسين يبدو أنها عملية صعبة وكلامك سليم دكتور حسين أنا فكرت بهالطريقة لرخص ثمنها
بالمقارنة مع الشواحن الموجودة بالسوق ولكن عندي استفسار
ملذا يحدث لو وصلت ال -12v مع القطب السالب للبطارية و +3.3v مع القطب الموجب
هل سيؤدي لتخريب البور أيضا حيث يصبح الجهد المطبق 15.3v


----------



## Hassano1985 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*وبالمناسبة عندي استفسار عندي شاحن صنعته بنفسي عن طريق محولتين 15 فولط واحدة 2.2 أمبير والأخرى 3 امبير
ولكل واحدة جسر مستقل ثم وصلت الموجب والسالب من الجسرين الى مكثفتين موصولتين على التفرع 25v/2200mf
ومنها الى البطارية
ووضعت لكل محولة مفتاح تشغيل سوتش عأساس شحن سريع وشحن بطئ وعندما اشغل المحولتين معا أحصل على تيار بحدود 4.5 أمبير
طبعا حسب الكهرباء لأنها من 150فولط الى 220
هل هذا الشاحن مقبول أم أنه سيؤدي لتخريب البطارية
وعلى فرض أنه 5 أمبير هل هذا يعني أنه يحتاج الى 16 ساعة لشحن بطارية 80 أمبير لأن ليس لدي دارة انتهاء شحن وعم أشحن عالساعة
لأن حتى دارة انتهاء الشحن صار ثمنها غالي والشواحن صارت نار*


----------



## د حسين (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Hassano1985 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ ماجد والدكتورحسين يبدو أنها عملية صعبة وكلامك سليم دكتور حسين أنا فكرت بهالطريقة لرخص ثمنها
> بالمقارنة مع الشواحن الموجودة بالسوق ولكن عندي استفسار
> ملذا يحدث لو وصلت ال -12v مع القطب السالب للبطارية و +3.3v مع القطب الموجب
> هل سيؤدي لتخريب البور أيضا حيث يصبح الجهد المطبق 15.3v


يمكن ذلك ولكن بحذر ولكن ذلك سيؤدي لاضطراب في التحكم بشدة التيار ... واذا تعطلت الباور تصبح غالية جدا نسبة للفائدة ... لذلك اما ان تغيير تنظيم فولط 12 الى 14 فولط او اترك الباور سبلاي بحالها ....​اقتباس ثاني (*وبالمناسبة عندي استفسار عندي شاحن صنعته بنفسي عن طريق محولتين 15 فولط واحدة 2.2 أمبير والأخرى 3 امبير
ولكل واحدة جسر مستقل ثم وصلت الموجب والسالب من الجسرين الى مكثفتين موصولتين على التفرع 25v/2200mf
ومنها الى البطارية
ووضعت لكل محولة مفتاح تشغيل سوتش عأساس شحن سريع وشحن بطئ وعندما اشغل المحولتين معا أحصل على تيار بحدود 4.5 أمبير
طبعا حسب الكهرباء لأنها من 150فولط الى 220
هل هذا الشاحن مقبول أم أنه سيؤدي لتخريب البطارية
وعلى فرض أنه 5 أمبير هل هذا يعني أنه يحتاج الى 16 ساعة لشحن بطارية 80 أمبير لأن ليس لدي دارة انتهاء شحن وعم أشحن عالساعة))
هذا الاجراء أفضل من الباور سبلاي .. ولكن لاتعتمد على الوقت لأننا لانعرف مستوى الشحن قبلا ولا بعدا ... والطريقة الوحيدة الجيدة هي مراقبة الفولط بواسطة الآفو بحيث لا يجاوز 14.25 فولط
متمنيا لك التوفيق*


----------



## Hassano1985 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا الله يعطيكم العافية*​


----------

